# Où trouver la sauvegarde iPad sur l'iMac ?



## Jean40 (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je viens de sauvegarder le contenu de mon iPad sur mon iMac mais je ne trouve pas cette sauvegarde sur mon iMac. J'ai cherché en vain dans "utilisateurs" - "iTunes". Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner ?


----------



## PLATOX28 (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour
Tu ouvre iTunes / préférence / appareil 
et la tu vois toutes les sauvegardes
Bonne journée


----------



## Jean40 (15 Janvier 2015)

Merci !
Mais je souhaitais également savoir dans quel dossier ("Bibliothèque" mais où ?) cette sauvegarde figurait (notamment pour en connaître le poids).


----------



## Optimistic2 (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
je ne suis pas devant mon ordi, mais dans iTunes, a l'endroit indiqué plus haut, tu peux révéler dans le Finder le dossier ou se trouve la sauvegarde. De tête, ça doit être via un clic droit.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
selon toutes vraisemblances, ici :
~/Library/Application Support/MobileSync/Backup.

Tu vas voir, le nom des dossiers est assez abscons.


----------



## Jean40 (16 Janvier 2015)

Merci ! C'est effectivement assez abscon mais au moins j'ai le poids (plus conséquent que prévu...).


----------

